# Can most floors hold a 75 gallon?



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I want to get a 75 gallon aquarium some day, but I am a bit concerned with the weight...Can most houses support that much weight in 6 sq ft? What if I move to an apartment? Would a tank that size be safe on a second floor?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I would be afraid to live in a place that couldn't (even if I didn't own an aquarium).....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I would be afraid to live in a place that couldn't (even if I didn't own an aquarium).....


:rofl: well...I guess that isn't an issue then XD 

How much would it cost me to do a weekly 50% water change though? It seems like a lot if I am paying the water bill...


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

You know I don't know - I rent


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> You know I don't know - I rent


Well that's one benefit to renting  lol XD


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Lol I can't imagine what Jaysees landlord thinks XD

Yes, if a floor can not handle 750 pounds I would be afraid... Also remember that that weight is distributed so pressure decreases.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Lol I can't imagine what Jaysees landlord thinks XD
> 
> Yes, if a floor can not handle 750 pounds I would be afraid... Also remember that that weight is distributed so pressure decreases.


Okay lol XD thanks


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

My tanks are on my second floor. You want to put the larger tanks on load bearing walls. The more to cnter of your house or apt tends to be load bearing and some walls near windows. but you still nead to check how level it is. Not fun to put tanks on the second floor but you just need to be sure it's a goo spot you put it on. i pulled super woman act and did most on my own..however my 8yr old son was a good help surprisingly so.

And water...I don't know. I pay my bills and refuse to add them up or even look at them haha..sorry


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

There actually isn't a large increase in your water bill. Even filling up my koi pond only raised the water bill for that month by a couple of dollars. This is especially true if you use the wastewater wisely. Water houseplants and the yard with that water. You'll be amazed at how the plants respond!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

thekoimaiden said:


> There actually isn't a large increase in your water bill. Even filling up my koi pond only raised the water bill for that month by a couple of dollars. This is especially true if you use the wastewater wisely. Water houseplants and the yard with that water. You'll be amazed at how the plants respond!


Oh wow! thousands of gallons were only a couple of dollars? Well a 75 gallon tank will be nothing then! lol


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

When I worked in a pet store, I got asked that all the time. I would always answer "Water weighs 8 pounds to the gallon. Go ahead and round that up to 10 for safety. Then get however many of your friends it takes to equal that weight to stand where you want to put the tank and jump up and down a little."

 Most folks were a bit shocked by the mental image they formed of a clown-car's worth of folks huddling. Then, they'd do the math, figure out that a good size tank is only worth about 3 sturdy guys and they'd buy the tank!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Riverotter said:


> When I worked in a pet store, I got asked that all the time. I would always answer "Water weighs 8 pounds to the gallon. Go ahead and round that up to 10 for safety. Then get however many of your friends it takes to equal that weight to stand where you want to put the tank and jump up and down a little."
> 
> Most folks were a bit shocked by the mental image they formed of a clown-car's worth of folks huddling. Then, they'd do the math, figure out that a good size tank is only worth about 3 sturdy guys and they'd buy the tank!


That's a good way of looking at it...never thought of that before!


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Riverotter said:


> When I worked in a pet store, I got asked that all the time. I would always answer "Water weighs 8 pounds to the gallon. Go ahead and round that up to 10 for safety. Then get however many of your friends it takes to equal that weight to stand where you want to put the tank and jump up and down a little."
> 
> Most folks were a bit shocked by the mental image they formed of a clown-car's worth of folks huddling. Then, they'd do the math, figure out that a good size tank is only worth about 3 sturdy guys and they'd buy the tank!


Good idea! next tank I get I'll just throw a house party first haha.


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

LOL, I was once wondering if a nice little sofa table would hold my 29G, so I asked my (then) boyfriend and his brother "Hey, guys? Sit over here on this for a second."


----------

